

Bad programming with exception - SteveOS
http://www.badprogramming.com/code/Programming-with-exception

======
cosmok
A lot of applications that I have worked on (primarily written in PHP) use
Exceptions in a fashion similar to what has been shown in the example. And, I
have seen places in code where exceptions get thrown when there is no data in
a given table instead of returning zero or null. But, the I wouldn't be
totally against using Exceptions in the example on that page if the calling
method does something very important. I would love other's views on this.

Also, I was able vote multiple times for the same example (went from -3 to 3).

